# Slender



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

If anyone here likes horror games, you should check this one out. It's a very simple indie computer game based on the Slender Man mythos, and it's definitely one of the scariest things I've played. The best part: it's a free download.

http://www.slendergame.com/

Excellent use of sound, and the creepy effect sticks with you long after you've quite playing.


----------

